# Border Patrol Agent Alexander Giannini



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Border Patrol Agent*

*Alexander Giannini*

United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - United States Border Patrol, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Wednesday, May 28, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 25
*Tour:* 5 years
*Badge #* W186

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Location:* Arizona
*Incident Date:* 5/28/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Border Patrol Agent Alexander Giannini was killed in an automobile accident on I-10, near Sybil Road, near Benson, Arizona, shortly after 7:30 am.

Agent Giannini and another agent were traveling eastbound on I-10 when their vehicle was involved in a collision. Agent Giannini was flown to University Medical Center in Tucson, where he succumbed to his injuries.

Agent Giannini had served with the United States Border Patrol for five years. He was survived by his parents, sister, and fiancee.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Border Patrol Michael Fisher
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - United States Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-1770

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22083-border-patrol-agent-alexander-giannini#ixzz333xAG6zV


----------

